# hcg



## trim (Jul 6, 2012)

is hcg something you can get as a research chemical? or is it pretty much just a script from a doc?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 6, 2012)

As script yes as reaserch chem no. But with a good source you can get it too if you need some for a cycle or TRT.


----------



## trim (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks pikiki


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 6, 2012)

Most sources will carry hcg for a decent price. Be carefull of price gouging because the HCG diet shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2012)

Anything more that 35 bucks for HCG and you're taking it in the poop chute.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

ya 20 is a good price for it


----------



## booze (Jul 21, 2012)

Not in Australia, shit costs more than gear most times!


----------



## rusty (Apr 16, 2014)

hcg in australia  is pricey but only for pregnyl generic stuff pretty cheap but still few people mark it up a bit


----------

